# Seeking video recording of attached Don Giovanni album



## AmiG (8 mo ago)

There had been a professional looking video on YouTube of the attached performance, but it has been removed. I contacted Deutsche Grammaphon and the Berliner Philharmoniker and both deny owning, possessing, or selling the recording. It is my favorite performance by far and I would like to own a copy. There are recordings of other performances with almost the same cast but I do not like them as much. The YouTube performance was not in front of an audience, there were close ups, etc, not a bootleg video.

The link for the YouTube video was:






Leads, suggestions, etc for locating the video would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It is a Sony Video. this is from Amazon


----------



## AmiG (8 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> It is a Sony Video. this is from Amazon





Rogerx said:


> It is a Sony Video. this is from Amazon


Someone from Deutsche Grammaphon suggested this as an alternative, and said it had a similar, though not identical, cast....? Do you think believe that it is the same performance?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

AmiG said:


> Someone from Deutsche Grammaphon suggested this as an alternative, and said it had a similar, though not identical, cast....? Do you think believe that it is the same performance?


Not all the signers are the same. But I am sure it from the same production.
The one I posted is on You Tube, Good Luck .


----------



## AmiG (8 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Not all the signers are the same. But I am sure it from the same production.
> The one I posted is on You Tube, Good Luck .


Ok, 



 does appear to be the recording I was looking for, thanks!!! It lacks the English subtitles the other had, but I am happy to have access to it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

AmiG said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> 
> does appear to be the recording I was looking for, thanks!!! It lacks the English subtitles the other had, but I am happy to have access to it. Thanks so much!


It's sometimes very confusing.....glad all is solved now.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

This is amazing. I was just watching Amadeus last night for the 100th time lol and I was looking up Don Giovanni on itunes.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

That recording is due to be remastered/rereleased. Might be worth waiting for it.

N.


----------

